# GPX Files



## medavidcook (5 Mar 2014)

Anyone know any places where I can get gpx files for trails so can add to my edge 800 

thanks


----------



## ianrauk (5 Mar 2014)

You know can make them yourself using mapping websites like BikeHike & RideWithGPS.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Mar 2014)

Create them yourself?


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2014)

Google for 'gpx bike routes uk' and all the sites I would recommend come on the first page of results.


----------



## medavidcook (5 Mar 2014)

Yeh, i know i can create them but there is one trail i want to do the Afan Skyline trail,

if i go on mbwales it shows the route on a PDF form however if i look to create it myself i can't find the full track as some paths not showing.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Mar 2014)

Google is your friend
I just tapped in Afan Skyline Trail GPX and it came back with *THIS *
Is this what you need?


----------



## medavidcook (5 Mar 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Google is your friend
> I just tapped in Afan Skyline Trail GPX and it came back with *THIS *
> Is this what you need?



I did look at this one but wen u look at it closer the lines follow no part of the track and is nothing like the pdf of the route.


----------



## medavidcook (5 Mar 2014)

@User30090 there is no point in thanking you as you didn't really provide much help just saying what you did. 

@ianrauk thanks for the assistance


----------



## ianrauk (5 Mar 2014)

medavidcook said:


> I did look at this one but wen u look at it closer the lines follow no part of the track and is nothing like the pdf of the route.




Okey doke...


----------



## Cubist (5 Mar 2014)

You have two choices. You can copy and download previous traces, which are usually what someone else has ridden, trusting that they have actually managed the trail themselves, or go the long-winded way about it and plot your own before downloading it to your own device.

To do the latter you need to be able to open an OS based window like Bing mapping, where you can see the OS legend trails (bridleways, byways and BOATS,) and open a site like Mapmyride in another window, toggle to Satellite or Birdseye view. Determine the route via the OS map, and then trace it in the route mapping function. Zoom in to see exactly where you will be riding and keep crosschecking to make sure it's where you want to ride. Once plotted you can save the course and download it to your GPS. 

If you're after trail centre stuff, as lot of it won't be mapped on OS, so you'll have to depend on GPX traces. Remember, some riders ride off-piste, and trail centres aren't always mapped on OS, so satellite views may confirm the actual course they take.

Search on Strava and Garmin Connect for plenty of saved trails.


----------



## medavidcook (6 Mar 2014)

Cubist said:


> You have two choices. You can copy and download previous traces, which are usually what someone else has ridden, trusting that they have actually managed the trail themselves, or go the long-winded way about it and plot your own before downloading it to your own device.
> 
> To do the latter you need to be able to open an OS based window like Bing mapping, where you can see the OS legend trails (bridleways, byways and BOATS,) and open a site like Mapmyride in another window, toggle to Satellite or Birdseye view. Determine the route via the OS map, and then trace it in the route mapping function. Zoom in to see exactly where you will be riding and keep crosschecking to make sure it's where you want to ride. Once plotted you can save the course and download it to your GPS.
> 
> ...



I found a way of doing it, on ridewithgps. It allows you to change it to oscycle which then shows certain trails. Like in coed Llandegla it shows all the routes. However in Afan Forest it doesnt show any trails.

Thanks for the post


----------



## Sunny Portrush (7 Mar 2015)

Sorry to jump on an old thread but I use mapmyride and strava on my android phone. I have just got into this gpx file malarkey but if I download a gpx file and want to follow it, do I need to have my mobile data on to do so? The only reason why I ask is I have limited mobile data and don`t want to use it all up in one ride!


----------



## ColinJ (7 Mar 2015)

Sunny Portrush said:


> Sorry to jump on an old thread but I use mapmyride and strava on my android phone. I have just got into this gpx file malarkey but if I download a gpx file and want to follow it, do I need to have my mobile data on to do so? The only reason why I ask is I have limited mobile data and don`t want to use it all up in one ride!


Take a look at apps like NavFree which store the maps on your device.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (7 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Take a look at apps like NavFree which store the maps on your device.



Cheers, will do - will get the hang of this new fangled technology yet


----------

